# First cod jigging trip this season



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Fishermen in the South are not familiar with cod jigging in the North.
Cod jigging is probably the origin of jigging dated back several hundred years. Cod jigging is very popular in New England year round and there are very few places in the world that 20- 50 fishermen jig together on a boat.
Here is my cod jigging report on the Frances Fleet out of Pt Judith, RI on 01-07.

Even it was not a slaughter, I enjoyed cod fishing on the Frances with fine other fishermen in very relaxed atmosphere in fine weather.
Cod were there, but they didn't cooperate except in early in the morning. The main body is yet to come as most cod caught were in dark color. 
As I posted before, I observed that Solvkroken Stainless 9 oz worked better than other jigs in the morning. I was somewhat surprised not many fishermen sued diamond jigs which are traditional hot jigs around Block Island. 
I didn't do well in early in the morning when bites were pretty hot as I tried to test several new jigs. I even used $35 Labo SL jig. 8*
However, I decided to stay with Labo SL jig as it should attract cod because of its viking jig style design. Indeed, I saw it worked.
Fortunately, I didn't lose the jig. 
I did try squidding technique, but I didn't get any hit. Most hit came when I bounced bottom with jigs slowly. 
As we had light wind and current, even 7 - 8 oz could hold bottom.
There are decent amount of mackerel near the bottom.
Cod are coming, but it wiil be very crowded this season as we don't have other alternatives thanks closure of seabass.
caught on expensive Labo LC jig








good action early in the morning.








ling on a jig








fishing in the snow









I enjoyed mackerel fishing briefly. 








small pollack on a teaser hook








even bergal hit jigs. we had a nice 7- 8 lbs blackfish on a jig, but it was released due to closure of blackfish.








Varieties of fish caught on jigs


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Where did ya go, Cox's Ledge?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Swells said:


> Where did ya go, Cox's Ledge?


 off Block Island


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Some how that iced over reel tells me NO WAY !


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

HEADSHAKER said:


> Some how that iced over reel tells me NO WAY !


 We go up to north to catch cod now, but we used to have great cod fishing off NJ/NY in winter years ago before cod didn't migrate to south anymore. Most cod boats were packed with fishermen even they fished in freezing weather. In 5 -10 minutes guides were frozen and we had to soak the rods in the water to defreeze guides from time to time.  
It seems those days are gone forever.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Those Cod are one ugly fish. What are some of the others in the box?

Very cool and cold report!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Those Cod are one ugly fish. What are some of the others in the box?
> 
> Very cool and cold report!


Those fishes you see in the cooler are ling ( not cobia), sea raven, bergal, boston mackerel and cod. Cod is not so ugly.
Here is a picutre of cod.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

What's that on the top left that looks like a toad and what are those mini wahoo looking fish?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> What's that on the top left that looks like a toad and what are those mini wahoo looking fish?


They are sea raven and boston mackerel.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

the cod wont be able to come back to prior levels off NY/NJ until they take dogfish off the endangered species list. :headknock

did the boat get any wolffish?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

nice trip! looked like it was too cold for my blood.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> nice trip! looked like it was too cold for my blood.


True, but inside that big cabin ... it's heated! Get have froze, just go inside for 20 minutes and you're toasty again. These Yanks are pretty much die-hard fanatics about it.

Bret, I think you're right about the dogfish.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

lots of boats have heated rails too which helps


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

BretABaker said:


> lots of boats have heated rails too which helps


Heck of an idea!

Bar none...this has got to be the ugliest box of fish I've ever seen...look like creatures out of a science fiction movie! :biggrin: J/K

Would love to try ya'lls jigging up there...looks like fun!

Been on numerous trips for Walleye and Lake Trout but it was nothing like this!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

BretABaker said:


> lots of boats have heated rails too which helps


LOL, I that that was for the pukers so their hands wouldn't freeze to the rail :spineyes:


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I'd love to do that. Thanks for the good report, pics and adding a different way to fish for 'em. I remember way back in a magazine Outdoor Life, or one of them, pics and stories of Cod meat hauls with some really sizable fish. Then I remember more recent Discovery Channel stories on the declining Cod population. The commercials really raked the ocean. Thanks, CF?


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

But it looks so cold!!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

> Cod meat hauls with some really sizable fish


Several ways to do that. The best "steak" cod are out at Georges Bank, a trip of several days right now. The action will shift to Coxes Ledge off Block Island soon, towards March (a one-day trip). Before tuna season off Cape Cod and Stellwagen Bank, cod should be running even fatter (only hours off the coast). The cod are few, starting to come back, but the jiggers love catching the few they can. The clam-baiters do too!

Cod are wonderful to put a stink in your pan, by the way. Cod is very light complected and not fishy at all. It is a relative of the Pacific cod used for McDonald's and most fish sticks. The really big cod can be cross-cut into steaks that work very well on the BBQ, known as "steakers." That's what you want. Not bad vittles, not yella or blue tuna but up there with red snapper and nearly like wahoo.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome cod, I bet they are great eating....fresh


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Real cod jigging trip is coming soon.

nice cod caught on jigs in Feb, 2009







http://www.noreast.com/discussion/postImages/172591.jpg


----------

